# Seems Like A Decent Breeder



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

to me this seems like a decent BULLY ( they apbt ) breeder. alot of there dogs have ofa clearings and it seems like they show them, not sure if its bully shows or ukc. so whats your thoughts on this kennel ?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have a link to the kennel?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn im stupid :stick:

http://www.ruckuskennels.com/index.htm


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I was looking for a bully type dog I would go with them. They have some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They seem pretty good, although, I just question all the "R.I.P"s. The ones that I looked at, they were all born in '04,that's a pretty young age for them to already be resting in peace. 

I really like the way the females look, they seem more like Amstaffs than Bully's. Another thing I don't understand is the one that died from a C-section... isn't normal to do c-sections on dogs?


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

they do have nice bully on there


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

same thing i was thinking about, why all the rip's. i see a few saying drugged or what ever but still.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't like to comment on Kennels I don't know personally. I will answer some of the questions though... and post some observations.

If they are health testing and doing other things with their dogs that is a plus. I didn't look at the site.



NesOne said:


> They seem pretty good, although, I just question all the "R.I.P"s. The ones that I looked at, they were all born in '04,that's a pretty young age for them to already be resting in peace.
> 
> I really like the way the females look, they seem more like Amstaffs than Bully's. Another thing I don't understand is the one that died from a C-section... isn't normal to do c-sections on dogs?


 C-secs especially if there is a major complication or they are not done soon enough can be very risky. It may be something preformed routinely in many breeds, but it doesn't mean that problems can't arise.

My Touche' and Bodacious and their littermates were born via c-sec as the only male in the litter (Run hard at the Rainbow Bridge little man) was sideways across the birth canal. Luckily the mama and other pups were fine.

I know a couple of people who lost the dam or a whole litter during c-secs. It can be quite devastating.

If you choose to look at pups from this breeder I would simply ask them what happened to the dogs that passed away. There are too many possibilities to speculate.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Patches, what are your thoughts on Dual Sired Breedings?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Hey Patches, what are your thoughts on Dual Sired Breedings?


I'm not a huge fan of it, but I guess there are circumstances that may call for it.

It would greatly depend on the individual dogs and the goal of the breeding.

You'd have to wait for DNA results to even paper the litter so you could know which pup was sired by which dog.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

the females are gorgeous, i fell in love with hollywood. theres am/staff blood for sure. i like that they test their dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The Kennel itself seems to be doing everything right...
I thought the studs were over the top. Thor and Taz are gorgeous examples of what a bully should look like. The RIPs are questionable but typical with the breed. These are low riders and probably don't have a very long life span. If you get a chance to go check out their yard let us know what you think!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would like to see more titles on their dogs. (It seems like they have standard dogs that they show, and then their bully dogs separately.) Even if a bully wont win in the show ring, there's always obedience, or weight pull. But I think as far as the quality of most bully breeders go, that one is a step in the right direction.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> But I think as far as the quality of most bully breeders go, that one is a step in the right direction.


The term bully and the phrase "a step in the right direction" is a oxymoron,by nature of its selection the bully is a step in the "wrong" direction.
Sorry,i couldnt help it!!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah yeah, I know. But some people want that kind of dog, so the least we can do is encourage people to get those ethics in place if they're going to breed them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are some big low rider's They are huge. They look like those men & woman that take steroids to bulk up for body building competition. Not my type of dog. But that does not mean they wouldn't be a good dog for someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Well the one male died at another kennel of heat stroke and they said people shouldn't have dogs if they can't take care of them but they sent the dog there right? Anyway I don't know if the other owner is irresponsible, while they would also be a bully owner they might not realize how some have a more severe heat intolerance. So maybe it was a live and learn situation, I'm not saying its ok and the dog had to die for their negligence but I bet they took it to heart and probably felt terrible. Some bullies do ok in most heat, but others with short muzzles like that particular male and a couple others like Tumo or Dome might get heat stroke much easier then the other person expected. 

Well I don't really care for that type unless I just wanted a pet. I'm in love with Diva though. She looks similar to an APBT female I had, same head, face, eyes and expression anyway. She was just a cute little thing, while she doesn't look so balanced she doesn't look like and super wide either. I think she is cute.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i like asking peoples ops on things like this. im more of a apbt guy but the bullys do apeal to me ( not all so please dont kill me ) so i like to try to find a decent breeder so if i do decide to get another dog i can make a SEMI educated choice. before i came to this site i really didnt know crap about these breeds and being here i learned alot, i didnt know nothing about ofa clearings and stuff so to me to learn from things like this is great


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> The term bully and the phrase "a step in the right direction" is a oxymoron,by nature of its selection the bully is a step in the "wrong" direction.
> Sorry,i couldnt help it!!!!!


Yeah, you're right. Most dog breeds are a step in the wrong direction. But hey, it's inevitable so if ethical breeders are able to set the bar, it can't hurt.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

NesOne said:


> They seem pretty good, although, I just question all the "R.I.P"s. The ones that I looked at, they were all born in '04,that's a pretty young age for them to already be resting in peace.
> 
> I really like the way the females look, they seem more like Amstaffs than Bully's. Another thing I don't understand is the one that died from a C-section... isn't normal to do c-sections on dogs?


C-sections are normal on breeds with large heads in relation to hip size,english bulldogs and similar looking breeds tend to go in far too often fo C-sections,


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

A dog that is so grossly disproportioned that it cant be bred naturally is just pathetic.No working dogs or running predators can be found in that stock,decent breeder,ya right...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> ANo working dogs or running predators can be found in that stock.


How about a family pet?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

A family pet should be healthy and able to breed naturaly,jmo,nice to own a dog thats there for more than 5 or 6 years and a grip of cash spent at the vet,but if thats your bag,why not.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I will never get breeding for pets only. You're going to get non-show-quality dogs out of every litter, so why breed strictly to get those? A good show or working dog will make a good pet in the right home, but the reverse is less likely to be true.


----------

